
Ask HN: Can an employer sue for ownership of domains an employee owns? - fargo
Are domains considered Intellectual Property or a business and is an employer allowed to sue for them even if they are not related to their business?
======
startupdiscuss
Just to be clear: anyone can sue for (almost) anything whether it is
reasonable or not.

Whether they win has a lot to do with many, many details regarding the
contract, and details like where you registered it, what your job is, and
others.

------
wmf
Check your contract to see what your employer owns and doesn't own.

